# Amateurs....



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

1. Obviously, his first Anything other than a honda.

2. Can we say, THROTTLE CONTROL. Needs to learn it. If he would have eased in there, and just let the backs churn, he'd have probably pulled right across.

3. if this is any of you, or your buddy, sorry but, :nutkick:


:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont think any comentary is needed here.. haha


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

That first Brute is so annoyingly loud I don't think I could stand to ride with him.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah i bet that ole boy took a lot of ribbon from the other guys on that ride...LOL

That what its all about though.:bigok:

And that fellow in the second video learned a valuable lesson ..LOL


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

1st guy needs to learn how to ride.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

The guy in the first video would have also continued to pull if he would use his diff lock. When he got in the hole and high centered and was just spinning he turned the wheels but didn't pull the diff lock lever so when it did start to bite it just transfered the power. I dont use my diff lock much but when your trying to use your side lugs to get moving on the side of ruts its a must. If not your just gonna pull a Honda and send the power to the free spinning wheel.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Metal Man said:


> And that fellow in the second video learned a valuable lesson ..LOL


that guy also just joined the ticking timebomb club


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

why didnt the second guy get off and at least try and do somthing, he was already wet


----------



## green300 (Sep 10, 2009)

Sometimes you just gotta Let Her Eat:aargh4:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

snipe523 said:


> That first Brute is so annoyingly loud I don't think I could stand to ride with him.


i dont think his brute was that loud. i would be willing to be that my old brute or HeadC1's brute are louder lol.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

His bike sounded like he was already a member of the ticking timebomb crew... Something was up with it for sure. The first guy is just a tard.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

that second guys bike just sounded like it was on the rev limiter the WHOLE time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounded to me like it was runnin w/ water in the carbs........... listen to it missing...


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> sounded to me like it was runnin w/ water in the carbs........... listen to it missing...


Thats what I thought when I heard it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, swamped...daily ...tic..toc


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

did i see some smoke come from a belt snorkle on that first video???


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok this is the scoop. Dont know the guy in the first video personally but talk to someone that does. "KEVIN G" Lets just say he is a TARD. Up from around Memphis TN. as i was told he didnt work or earn any of what he has there. Lets just say kinda giving to him and he is a complete idiot. My buddy went to a bog he was at and i dont remember the story behind it he just said he Cant ride a brute for chit. AS WE SEE. said some rincon beat him in a bog or something 

as far as the second guy i have seen smarter peanuts in a turd. all i can say on that


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jcarp4483 said:


> Ok this is the scoop. Dont know the guy in the first video personally but talk to someone that does. "KEVIN G" Lets just say he is a TARD. Up from around Memphis TN. as i was told he didnt work or earn any of what he has there. Lets just say kinda giving to him and he is a complete idiot. My buddy went to a bog he was at and i dont remember the story behind it he just said he Cant ride a brute for chit. AS WE SEE. said some rincon beat him in a bog or something
> 
> as far as the second guy i have seen smarter peanuts in a turd. all i can say on that



sounds about right to me! lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

He thought he'd done sumthin....


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

2nd vid. is just *painfull*. make sure to keep her under as long as possible. don't want any of that water to escape. hope it's a rental LOL


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> 2nd vid. is just *painfull*. make sure to keep her under as long as possible. don't want any of that water to escape. hope it's a rental LOL


LOL! :haha:
Yea if its a rental that would explain it all. I know if mine went under I would be up to my neck in water holding it up trying to get it out ASAP.


----------

